

Show HN: Apple Watch apps that you can download now - alariccole
http://www.appwatchlist.com

======
alariccole
The idea here is, these are apps that will have a watch app on day one. I
expect Apple is going to drop iOS 8.2 next week, so these apps will already be
on your phone, with the watch binary, waiting for the day the watch jumps on
your wrist.

I have a few duplicates just for filler. If you have any suggestions, feel
free to submit them or let me know here.

~~~
c1sc0
AFAIK Apple is not accepting apps with Watch binaries? (You still need to use
the beta version of Xcode to create Watch Apps & Apple does not review apps
built with beta versions of Xcode)

